# Shots with my new camera.....



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I picked up a Nikon D40 last week and I have really enjoyed it so far. I am still learning what all the settings mean, But I am getting it down! My new 55-200mm lens arrived a couple days so I have been experimenting with it as well. For you expert guys, please do tell me whatever changes I can make to help me get more familiar with my camera settings.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I would say you are off to a really good start. Nice pics.The D40 is a great camera for the price. I have gotten some really nice results with mine and even though I have moved on to the D200 I still use the D40 a lot. One thing I might suggest is to get this Guide... http://www.bythom.com/d40guide.htm
It explains things a lot better than the Nikon manual that comes with the camera.
James


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Looks good to me......Very good color...


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks guys. I am going today to pick up a multi layer UV filter. Mainly just to protect the glass on the lens.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice pictures....in number two what is that plants name. It looks like a plant a guy out here at work raises. I think he called them the crown of thorns plant or something like that. It is supposed to be the plant that they made Jesus's crown of thorns out of. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm really not sure. I will give my parents a call and find out.

Do any of you guys get Shooters cramp lol. My right trigger finger is killing me. I have taken over 1,000 shots since I got this camera almost 2 weeks ago now.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Here are some shots I took in Kemah last saturday.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

*Very nice shots*

I have been thinking about the d40 and was wondering where the best place and price to get one is....what did your research show? Did you get the package or just the camera?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

*Lens Question*

Do you have the VR lens...I see that the D40 is offered with both the VR and I guess one without it because the lenses don't have the VR in their designation....what is your opinion? I am looking very hard at the D40 and shopping around; it appears that their are lots of differant package deals out there...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

lovely photos. welcome and thanks for sharing these. i look forward to seeing more photos. 

rosesm


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I have the non VR lens. I was told by a couple different camera shops that on a 55-200mm lens, It's not a big deal. Good luck on your purchase. Just watch those "Too good to be true" deals. I almost wasted $300 on a non US D40. From experience with these people, They are awesome. Very friendly and the shipping is quick!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130226150465&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX_Stores&refitem=140233068427&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget&_trksid=p284.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26its%3DI%252BIA%26itu%3DCR%252BIA%252BUCI%26otn%3D4%26ps%3D42


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Koru


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info....I have shopped on ebay and I see what you mean...all kinds of "deals"

I found this, and thought you might be interested...this guy seems to know what he is talking about...and it's all roses for the Nikon D40.

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d40.htm


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I have read alot of Kens stuff so far. Very helpful. I am taking my son to baytown raceway tomorrow to watch the races. I plan on getting better pics now that I learned about my ISO settings and have a longer lens. Let me know if you get the camera.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Those are sone nice pics


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice work Donnie, super sharp.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Experimenting with PS 6.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

The 55-200 Nikkor VR lens is excellent! Its my favorite out of my collection. Can't go wrong for the price.


Roostor said:


> Do you have the VR lens...I see that the D40 is offered with both the VR and I guess one without it because the lenses don't have the VR in their designation....what is your opinion? I am looking very hard at the D40 and shopping around; it appears that their are lots of differant package deals out there...


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Experimenting with PS 6.


gorgeous flowers but i think i have a preference for a little less saturation... the green looks a little unnatural. having said that it does have quirk factor.  thanks for sharing Donnie.

rosesm


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I am just getting a feel for some of the adjusments within the program.

I love seeing these on the limbs...PECANS! Proof that fall is right around the corner


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

Great pics Donnie. We've been using the D40 for about a year now. I'm ashamed to say that 99% of the time it is in auto but I figure it is smarter than me. By the way it looks like your pecans have worm holes, time to spray.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Baitbucket! I am really liking the D40. Far as the pecans, we got 2 trees in the backyard. Last year there were more pecans than we knew what to do with. I dont mind feeding a few to the worms lol.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

These boats had a long weekend.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful shot there of the boats Donnie. Exposure is spot on.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

agreed. i also love how the peachy colour is on the boats. is it a sunset? whatever it is, that's a lovely photo. thanks for sharing!

rosesm


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. Karen, the orange-ish glow was from the lights on the building to my right.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

It's all about the light...nicely done Donnie.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow, I'm really impressed with the comments. I feel that in the short time I have been doing this, I have really moved in the right direction. The feedback I get from everyone tells me that I am doing something right. Thanks once again for the comments!


----------

